# smoked oysters, READ THIS!



## howlieboy69 (Aug 24, 2006)

I bought a package of bumble bee fancy smoked oysters...












Question- Are they precooked? I want to just eat them out of the can but i dont know if its safe. is it safe? PLEASE ANSWER, I JOINED THIS WEBSITE JUST TO GET THIS ANSWER!!!

THANK YOU SO MUCH


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Smoked oysters should be ready to eat, used as an ingredient in salads and cold dishes. Check the lable.:roll:


----------



## marion (Aug 8, 2006)

Canned, smoked oysters are definitely ready to eat. But, before you do, please reply for an Irish recipe, wraped in bacon, olive oil, pan fried, etc.... Marion


----------



## howlieboy69 (Aug 24, 2006)

The Label Didnt Say


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Anything in a can is safe to eat straight out of the can. The canning process ensures that it's safe.


----------



## jfb1060 (Aug 3, 2006)

Speaking of smoked oysters. Does anyone have any recipes for them?

Joe


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Just be careful about eating the whole can in one sitting I did and I ended up feeling like this


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Mmmm, smoked oysters! Straight out of the can, yum. But also good mixed with pasta (use the oil in the can as the sauce).

I tend to shy away from recipes that cook them more, since they are already kind of tough from the smoking process and I don't want them toughter. But if anyone does have a good recipe, I'd be interested, too.


----------



## marion (Aug 8, 2006)

Half the bacon strips. Wrap around the oyster and toothpic them. Pan fry in oil and garlic. Make a plain yogart/bluecheese sauce to pour over when done.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Well, Chrose, I must have had a stronger stomach than you because I used to eat them for lunch when I was on Weight Watchers many years ago! My mom used to serve them as an appetizer when I was little. 

I'd toss them over hot pasta with a little of the oil and chopped green onion.

Howlieboy, we have lots to offer here besides oyster advice. Come back and enjoy Chef Talk!

Mezzaluna


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

My long lost brother! I've found you!


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

Always enjoyed a can of smoked oysters and a few saltines. Once, when I was immersed in the task and savoring every morsel, a com-padre took one look and declared "Look at her eat those, bet she drinks bath water and howls at full moons!" I've never opened a can since without remembering the moment.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

This must be the highest concentration of smoked oyster eaters I've ever seen in one place. Normally I can't even get people to sit next to me when I open up a can of them things!


----------



## diego (Sep 23, 2002)

Add another eater. A can of smoked oysters and a stick of saltines goes great with a glass of gin.


----------



## marion (Aug 8, 2006)

Gin.... another favorite of mine.


----------



## jfb1060 (Aug 3, 2006)

hmmmmmmm...

Oysters and gin. Gotta try that sometime:beer: 

Joe


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

ZOMG - smoked oysters? on water crackers with cream cheese, moist!. Apparently oysters and guiness are a match as well.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Oct 5, 2001)

:smoking: yea man, them smoked ones.....

LOL Yea, I do so like them as well. As much from the can as on a plate with an assortment of crackers and cheeses.


----------



## marion (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh yeah... and don't forget the kalamata olives.... and a gin martini, of course.


----------



## mrdelicious (Aug 28, 2006)

I so love those oysters... I once ate a whole can... yum!!


----------



## buzzbomb (Oct 20, 2006)

I make my own smoked oysters. I take either live east pointers and pop the tops off or a quart of shucked and place them on scrubbed half shells and then add a dab of margerine or butter (doesn't seem to matter much) and some salt and pepper, then into the smoker with them. I make sure the smoker's hot and smoking first, (applewood shavings are my preference for fish). It takes about 15 - 20 minutes for them to get done golden brown. In cold weather I have to cover the smoker with drop sheets to keep the temp up sufficiently. They go over pretty well.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Huh! Interesting! Eat them hot?


----------



## buzzbomb (Oct 20, 2006)

Yup. And I like the fact that it doesn't mess up the smoker as much as sausage. There isn't a pile of grease to wash off after. The smoker I have is a clone of the electric Brinkmans with a pan for water underneath. They don't really resemble the salty canned oysters very much, it's a more delicate flavour.


----------



## jayco (Oct 18, 2006)

I like to load up a saltine with a couple of oysters and then sprinkle liberally with tabasco sauce. Delish!!! And I always eat the whole can. 

I'm gonna' try the pasta thing. Sounds like something I would like.


----------



## muskyhopeful (Jun 16, 2006)

Smoked oysters, clams, mussels, sardines, bring 'em on. Just peeling back that metal top makes me happy.  

My wife does not care for the smell. She also doesn't like mushrooms, so what does she know?

Kevin

I like muskies.


----------



## blueschef (Jan 18, 2006)

I have made a smoked oyster and country ham sausage (breakfast sausage made with country ham - amazing stuff) Stuffing for flank steak that was awesome.
Put em in a gumbo.


----------



## culprit (Nov 8, 2006)

I like 'em with Vodka, but I guess it's all the same color.
Stick a toothpick through one and put it between a couple of water chestnuts. Wrap a piece of bacon around the thing and drop it in a hot skillet to brown. A plate of good cheese, some wheat thins and smoked oysters/water chestnuts on a stick.... don't forget the Vodka. If this is what heaven is like I can't wait to get there.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

While searching for information on mussels, this thread on smoked oysters turned up. Gotta love the ChefTalk search engine <LOL>

The idea of smoked oysters on pasta, as mentioned by Suzanne and Mezzaluna, sounds great. Does anyone have a favorite brand that's available in the US? I'd like to grab a tin or two, but want good quality - preferably large - oysters. I've seen some in cottonseed oil. That doesn't sound too appetizing, but I'm ignorant about this oil. Any better oil choices available for the tinned - or jarred - oysters? Maybe jarred oysters without oil?

shel


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I can be sure that whenever I open a can of smoked oysters or mussels the kids and husband leave the room. That's okay. More for me!


----------



## sautan (Apr 29, 2016)

Any sterilized canned seafood are safe and ready to eat even if they are over the best by date. Unless the canned is swelled which indicated micro-leak. The swelling is cause by gases released by the microorganism inside the can. If it's properly seal, it will not swell and it's safe to consume even after 20 years but the food inside will taste very canny.

Just so you know, it is impossible to have mold, fungus, or any organism inside the can if there is no leakage. Most leakage occur at the seal area. So if you see a dented seal can, do not pick up. If you drop the can and dented the seal, keep them in the fridge, open right away to consume or you can waste for 2-3 days to see if swell. If after 14 days, it shows no sign of swelling then no leakage.

Most canned seafood available on the market are through high heat sterilization which nothing can survive inside the can. Therefore, you most likely will not get sick due to bacteria (except if it's poison which heat cannot eliminate). Once the sterilization is completed, these cans must be left alone to cool down for proper cooling. From here, time inside the can basically stop. Nothing will grow inside or degrade, if kept properly away from sunlight.

I hope this help.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

SAUTAN said:


> Any sterilized canned seafood are safe and ready to eat even if they are over the best by date. Unless the canned is swelled which indicated micro-leak. The swelling is cause by gases released by the microorganism inside the can. If it's properly seal, it will not swell and it's safe to consume even after 20 years but the food inside will taste very canny.
> 
> Just so you know, it is impossible to have mold, fungus, or any organism inside the can if there is no leakage. Most leakage occur at the seal area. So if you see a dented seal can, do not pick up. If you drop the can and dented the seal, keep them in the fridge, open right away to consume or you can waste for 2-3 days to see if swell. If after 14 days, it shows no sign of swelling then no leakage.
> 
> ...


The OP hasn't replied to this thread since 2008 so I'm assuming he didn't survive the smoked oyster incident.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Koukouvagia said:


> The OP hasn't replied to this thread since 2008 so I'm assuming he didn't survive the smoked oyster incident.


Ha ha!

mjb.


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

oh dear kouk, a good smoked oyster is good. NZ smoked green lip mussel, is way over the top. Smoked mushrooms are in another dimension


----------

